# Vienna Style Clock Identification



## Hangman (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello all

Firstly, thank you for accepting my request to register. We have had a Vienna style clock on the family for as long as I can remember, I think before me, it was owned by a great grandmother - prior to that I have no idea. I was wondering if any of the resident experts could help me identify who made the clock and roughly what age it is? It's purely for interest... it's a family clock and I suspect its a cheap knock-off and have no plans to sell. I've seen a couple of others knocking about on EBay however none of them give any of the information I am after. Let me know if you need anything other details. Thank you in advance for any insight you can offer me.

  

P.s. sorry about the photos being sideways!! Not sure how to fix it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I stand in danger of being "hanged" by you for saying this, dear Hangman, but there is no real way to identify your clock with any degree of certainty from the photographs you have posted. These clocks have been made in large numbers and right up to the present time, and I have come across a number of modern Far Eastern versions, some of which have the look but don't pass scrutiny. As you may already know, the "R A" mark with an arrow on the pendulum bob merely stands for "Retard/Advance" and bears no relationship to a particular maker. I would expect your clock to most likely be German in origin, but dating it exactly would require examining the clock in person.


----------



## Hangman (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you for your reply @Always"watching". I am totally ignorant when it comes to this sort of thing. What sort of features would you wish to examine should you be in person? I don't mind a bit of disassembly if that would prove helpful. I need to do some re-balancing of the pendulum movement anyway as its slightly off-centre. Or at least, off centre to the plaque at the bottom of it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I suppose it would be nice if the movement bears a manufacturer's mark or name and old clocks sometimes have paper labels inside; there might at least be a country of origin stamped or marked somewhere. There are also possible clues to dating by the case; it should be fairly east to spot a modern case as against something period, and a genuinely old dial and hands can usually be differentiated from something more modern.


----------



## Hangman (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi @Always"watching", unfortunately no makers mark that I can see. I'll probably find out its out of a 1950s Argos catalogue. I have uploaded some shots of the mechanism and of inside the case.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting those images. This is a real puzzler, with no means of identifying the maker or even the retailer. Even the age of the piece is problematic; I would suggest that it is old but not antique, and probably has a European origin. I think we may have to leave it at that unless a knowledgeable member can identify the movement.


----------



## barrywatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi

Looks like HAC movement.

Barry


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi all,

No, this is a Kienzle movement from 1930's

Here is a picture of another one with maker's mark on it...


----------

